# Cerastes cerastes for sale



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

I have 3 for sale, not sure of their sex's, all are 2 year old, I have had them from when the eggs where laid, I kept these but now they need to go. £65 each

DWAL license holders only please, 07989473854

Thanks
Neil


----------

